# Model.de - Rechnung! Obwohl Account inaktiv



## Sunshine89 (17 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mich vor ein paar Wochen bei Model. de registriert. Daraufhin habe ich eine E-Mail mit einem Bestätigungslink bekommen. Diesen Link habe ich nie angeklickt - und somit auch die Anmeldung nie bestätigt. Wenn ich versuche mich auf der Website einzuloggen, bekomme ich daher auch die Fehlermeldung "Account nicht aktiv". Daher sehe ich auch nicht ein diese Rechnung zu bezahlen.

Ist hier bereits eine beidseitige Willenserklärung zustande gekommen oder erfordert dies die Bestätigung der Anmeldung?

Ich habe die Rechnung nicht gezahlt und auch eine E-Mail an Model.de geschickt das ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen werden da ich die Anmeldung nicht bestätigt habe und somit auch noch nie die Seite genutzt bzw. mich eingeloggt habe.


----------



## Niclas (17 November 2010)

*AW: Model.de - Rechnung! Obwohl Account inaktiv*

Zitiere mal eine  Antwort aus einem Thread  bei 123recht.net 
Model.de Widerrufsrecht Abzocke Internetrecht, EDV-Recht, Fernabsatz Forum 123recht.net


> Model.de Widerrufsrecht Abzocke
> Hallo Noto,
> du bist sicher nicht der Einzige, der auf diese Masche von Model.de reingefallen ist. Nehme dort einfach Bezug auf das Urteil vom 13. 7. 2007 des OLG Sachsen-Anhalt, dieses hat verkündet:
> "Die Möglichkeit eines Kunden, eine (nur) auf der Webseite des Verkäufers veröffentlichte Widerrufsbelehrung zu speichern und zu reproduzieren, reicht nicht aus, um die Textform des § 126b BGB zu wahren ."--> D.h. der Anbieter hätte dir die Widerrufsbelehrung per Mail oder Post zukommen lassen müssen, sodass er keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, die Widerrufsbelehrung zu ändern und das fehlt bei Model.de, somit findet die vorzeitige Erlöschung des Widerrufs keine Anwendung.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2010)

*AW: Model.de - Rechnung! Obwohl Account inaktiv*



Niclas schrieb:


> Zitiere mal eine  Antwort aus einem Thread  bei 123recht.net
> Model.de Widerrufsrecht Abzocke Internetrecht, EDV-Recht, Fernabsatz Forum 123recht.net ...
> 
> *...immer wieder auf Schreiben von Model.de mit dem obigen Text antworten  und schreiben, dass du bereits ordnungsgemäß widerrufen hast...*



Darüber gehen die Meinungen gewaltig auseinander ...

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wenn sunshine nach der Lektüre der Tipps hier zu dem Schluß kommst daß kein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist - dann einfach basta und gut ist.
(sh Links in meiner Signatur)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (17 November 2010)

*AW: Model.de - Rechnung! Obwohl Account inaktiv*



> ... antworten und schreiben, dass du bereits ordnungsgemäß widerrufen hast ...http://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=184550&ccheck=1


Schreiben ist Gaga, schweigen ist Gold


----------

